# What is the difference between coordinated and non coordinated pensions?



## Coordinated (6 Jul 2006)

Please explain the difference between coordinated and non coordinated pensions.

     Is there a way my pension can be uncoordinated? I am concerned that since I'm not on a very high salary and will only have 15 years service when I retire that my contibutions may not result in any appreciable benefits.

Thanks,
Coordinated


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Jul 2006)

From this FAQ:



			
				Brendan said:
			
		

> *My Defined Benefit pension scheme is Integrated (or Coordinated) what does this mean?*
> This means the pension you receive from the company is reduced by the amount of the Old Age Pension. Typically, in a contributory scheme, your contribution is also reduced by factor related to the current OAP.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jul 2006)

From Oasis: 



> *Occupational pensions and social welfare pensions*
> 
> Occupational and personal pensions operate independently of the social welfare pension system (Social welfare pensions include  and   pensions) and there is no statutory link between the two.
> However, it is common for occupational pensions to take into account the level of social welfare pension received in calculating the level of benefit.
> ...


And from the Irish Pensions Board Occupational Pension Schemes FAQ's.



> *My pension scheme is integrated with the Social Welfare pension. What does that mean? *
> 
> An integrated scheme is one where the pension payable, or the design of the benefit promise made, takes into account the Old Age Contributory Pension (or other similar contributory benefits) payable by the State.
> 
> ...


and from Comhairle [broken link removed]



> *Occupational pensions and social welfare pensions*
> 
> Occupational and personal pensions operate independently of the social welfare pension system and there is no statutory link between the two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Summer (1 Aug 2006)

"If you take early retirement, your occupational pension may not be reduced until you start receiving your social welfare pension."

What does this mean please? Does it mean you have to receive an amount inclusive of the social welfare pension until you reach age 65?

Thank you 
Summer


----------



## Guest126 (1 Aug 2006)

It does not mean much summer - other than what it says.

Whether or not you would receive extra pension until the date you receive state pension (in an integrated scheme) in the event of early retirement would depend on the Trust Deed and Rules of the occupational scheme concerned, there is no other place to look for a rule in relation to this.


----------



## ajapale (1 Aug 2006)

Hi Summer,

The rules of the scheme regarding Early Retirement (and also Retirement through Ill health) vary from scheme to scheme.

In the case of Early Retirement some schemes will not deduct the COAP until you reach 65. While others will deduct the COAP as of the date of your early retirement.

aj


----------

